# blackwater bass-3-10-13



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hit the water at daylight...the wind was already a factor, ran up wind and drifted back w/ the wind tossing a black/silver jerk bait to the bank...ripping it pretty fast.

The bass were hungry in the stretch of water I was on + not one other boat the entire time I was out.

Total tally...7 bass, ranging from 8" - 19" (just shy of 3#). Got pics of the best 4.

Hooked and lost at boatside a HUGE jackfish. This suckers mouth was as wide as my hand...but he was camera shy and decided aganist getting his photo taken this morning.

All fish released to play again.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great report. The fish look very healthy. This warm weather got em started.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What the.....Where did the specks go Bruce?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & very nice.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

excuse my ignorance, but what is a jackfish? O*D*W


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> What the.....Where did the specks go Bruce?


Ha ha..I actually was speck fishing but started catching bass...and went with it.

The wind was rough.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what is a jackfish? O*D*W


Country for chain pickerel, also called grass pike, southern pike...nice to catch...they are edible..but lots of bones...use flashy lures.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

barefoot said:


> Country for chain pickerel, also called grass pike, southern pike...nice to catch...they are edible..but lots of bones...use flashy lures.


Thanks, barefoot. Those were some nice looking bass as well. Great report and thanks for sharing! O*D*W


----------

